
U.S. approves first marijuana plant-derived drug - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gw-pharma-fda/u-s-approves-first-marijuana-plant-derived-drug-for-epilepsy-idUSKBN1JL299
======
mikece
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17395736)

